# Antec H²O 620 zu laut



## Micha1994 (29. Juni 2013)

*Antec H²O 620 zu laut*

Guten Abend,

ich besitze nun schon eine Weile die Antec H²O 620 und mir ist sie mittlerweile einfach zu laut. Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach den Lüfter wechsel (wenn dann welchen?) oder eben wieder auf Luftkühlung umsteige, wobei ich auch Beratung bräuchte. 

Cpu = x4 955@stock 
Case = Antec Eleven Hundred

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Antec H²O 620 zu laut*



> Nun weiß ich nicht ob ich einfach den Lüfter wechsel


Warum denn nicht, ist ja leicht und auch der Kosten-effizienteste Weg, besonders wenn die Kühlleistung passt.
Zb die Silent Wings von BeQuiet.


----------

